

Why Heroku Adopted a Code of Conduct Policy and Sponsored The Ada Initiative - steveklabnik
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2013/12/11/code_of_conduct

======
GuerraEarth
When I am bullied, I step up and speak out. This is a nice posting. I let you
know that it is basically invisible. I've been more than once downvoted on HN,
but I speak out in an educative way and turn the situation around. It's hard
to know what to do, isn't it? Nobody wants to control the way a person
responds, even if they respond in a bullying manner. That would ruin the site.
Still, I can remember being much more shy than I am now. I think it is more
than gender, more than ego, more than ignorance. Whatever it is that makes a
conduct policy even be necessary, I don't think we have the tiger by the tail
on this. More needs to be done. Much more. Conduct starts in the heart of our
thought/impulses. Acting out in comment or in action (at a conference) is a
demonstration of how we feel and think. I wish we could reach that part of
ourselves and that a "conduct code" wouldn't be necessary.

------
kingkilr
Thank you Heroku for your commitment to making our community a better place.

------
jlembeck
This is a great move. Thank you.

